# Peppermint Oil for SIBO?



## Andrew Du (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello all. I've recently ordered Heather's Peppermint Oil Capsules from Amazon in hopes of treating my IBS-C caused by SIBO with false hope.

Each capsules contains 180mg peppermint oil, and small amounts of fennel and ginger. After reading the reviews I thought hey, maybe this will help my IBS-C even though most of the 5 star reviews were for IBS-D.

Here's a list of supplements I've tried with little to no success

-Pro-15 Hyperbiotics 15 strain 5 billion CFU (45 days)

-GSE extract 5 drops twice daily (4 days, heard it was bad for internal use so stopped)

-S.boulardii (30 days)

-Antifungal SF722 (15 days)

I am also on a low FODMAP diet and eating mostly vegetables.

I did read somewhere that Peppermint Oil is a Antispasmodic and that it could worsen constipation. But according to Heather Peppermint Oil is NOT supposed to worsen constipation but instead make it better. Could this constipating effect be the die-off of bacteria? I'm not sure.

I've taken 2 enteric coated capsules daily for about 4 days. I experienced bloating,gas, and some BM relief the first two days of taking peppermint oil. However, ever since the end of day 2-4 I suddenly started experiencing constipation. Has anyone here tried Peppermint Oil for IBS-C?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i've tried peppermint oil as well as peppermint pills, peppermint tea etc. the only effect these had on my constipation was to make it a bit worse. but we're all different in how we react to different things so, as always, YMMV.

from what i've read about peppermint oil, it's the menthol in the peppermint oil that is thought to have a relaxing effect on smooth muscle, thus reducing gut spasms. hence the antispasmodic effect. because they relax the colon, antispasmodics can have a constipating effect. which, i think,is what happened to me when i took peppermint oil. i've had that happen with other antispasmodics as well.

...and as far as Heather and her recommendations are concerned...well, i think she's just trying to sell her products...







...IMHO...


----------



## Andrew Du (Jan 2, 2015)

annie7 said:


> i've tried peppermint oil as well as peppermint pills, peppermint tea etc. the only effect these had on my constipation was to make it a bit worse. but we're all different in how we react to different things so, as always, YMMV.
> 
> from what i've read about peppermint oil, it's the menthol in the peppermint oil that is thought to have a relaxing effect on smooth muscle, thus reducing gut spasms. hence the antispasmodic effect. because they relax the colon, antispasmodics can have a constipating effect. which, i think,is what happened to me when i took peppermint oil. i've had that happen with other antispasmodics as well.
> 
> ...


I feel like I am running out of options. Should I just go ahead and get a prescription of Rifaximin and see what happens? I am really against it because of the recurrence rate that I read about. Can't seem to find a herbal/natural supplement to help treat my IBS.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i know what you mean about rifaximin and the SIBO recurrence rates.

i'm not one of the SIBO experts here but what reading i've done on it mentioned that the best way to keep SIBO from coming back is to find the root cause of it --if possible----and try to treat that problem, since SIBO is often a secondary illness that occurs because the intestine has in some way been damaged by another disease or underlying illness--or surgery --something like that. and of course, it's not always possible to determine this. other things that can compromise the normal function of the intestine are a lack of adequate stomach acid, damage to the intestine by toxins such as alcohol or a decrease in the speed at which the small intestine transfers material to the colon.

so it's all so tricky, or so it seems to me.

have you seen these sites? they include some natural remedies for SIBO and other good info as well. and i've seen other natural SIBO remedies discussed here on the board. you could do a search.

http://www.siboinfo.com/herbal-antibiotics.html

http://www.emedicinehealth.com/small_intestinal_bacterial_overgrowth/page8_em.htm

this PubMed article says that a combination of rifaximin and neomycin is most effective when treating IBS-C patients:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19996983

as far as natural remedies for IBS.... there've been discussions here about this too. here's one long post--the great list of remedies--which has a lot of natural things people have tried:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/152106-the-great-list-of-remedies/

hopefully someone will post here with some more ideas. i have chronic constipation but i don't have IBS although that was my first diagnosis before i had all my tests which dx'd slow transit constipation, pelvic floor dysfunction and some other problems.....

good luck. hope you can find some relief.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey Andrew Du. I have tried many remedies myself. I am "P" type as my main symptom is pain. I also suffered from D for many years. D seems to be under control now.

I am currently trying a very restricted diet. Meat, fish, oil, and a small selection of veggies: zucchini, green beans, spinach, chards. I also use some lemon juice.

I have been taking S. Boulardii for 20 days and I plan to continue taking them as they helped with D. Which brand did you use?

Things you can look at as I don't see them in your list are SCD and Aglaee Jacob's book.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

BTW, I never heard about SF722 so I was reading the reviews in amazon. This is your review



> I just took one of these yesterday and already feeling the effects today. It seems to be one hell of a product! 5 stars!


isn't it?

And now I am very confused. Does it work or not?


----------



## streamwader4fun2 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Andrew Du,

I have been taking Enteric-Coated Peppermint oil for a couple of months with pretty good results.

I take "Pepogest" by Nature's Way which is easily available in most drug stores. It does not have the fennel and ginger that is in Heather's (although it does have .1mL of organic soybean oil.

The reason I started using it was to cut down on stomach bloating. Seems to be working for me with no increase in constipation.

I'm very new to this diagnosis and this forum and am in learning mode so, as always, be cautious.


----------

